

Paul Graham disses NY - LombardiLegacy
http://www.businessinsider.com/ycombinator-paul-graham-new-york-silicon-valley-tech-ycnyc-2011-9?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
untog
The Valley and the Alley aren't the same. They both have different strengths.

Personally, I think the difference is that you go to the Valley when you've
already decided to become a part of the tech startup scene. People in NYC tend
to discover the scene while they're doing something else- two of my housemates
(banker and film-maker) have asked me to bring them to the next Startup
Weekend event here in NYC because they've been hearing so much about it. That
sort of cross-industry mashup is more difficult in the Valley, because it is
world unto itself.

~~~
oscarleung
Hmm...Yeah I guess I'd agree that you see less cross-industry mashups in the
Valley. The Valley is home of the most superior engineering talent in the
country - so it makes sense that its focus would be primarily in
tech/web/mobile innovation.

